# Solved: New to Web Design



## AKNNJA (Jun 3, 2011)

I recently inherited the responsibility of maintaining our companies website problem is I have limited experience in webdesign. Webdesign is not completely unfamiliar to me, I have worked in the IT field for about five years. I do understand HTML, Java, visual basic and SQL languages to an extent; what I am looking for is resources to help me get started on this project. My employer is dissatisfied with our previous (Third-party) web designer and wants to keep this project in-house and being the reigning IT person this has fallen into my lap. I am currently using Visual Studio Express 2012 for web which is completely new to me to manage this website. All the resources I managed to find were tutorials on how to build a new website using this application, what I need is to know how to access an existing one. Please excuse my vague explanation and thanks for whatever help you may be willing to provide.


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

To access your existing site you are going to need to talk to your previous developer. You need the ftp server address, username and password. Without these details you aren't going to get far.

As it is your boss who is unhappy with the third party guy, I suggest he liaise with them while you crack on with the new site.

That'd be my plan anyway...

Danny


----------



## johnnymward (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes Agree with Danny you have to first get a FTP access for website,then you proceed with basic web design strategy,check the website designed in wordpress or not,If your website is in wordpress easy to proceed


----------



## AKNNJA (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, I do not know if the site is designed in wordpress or not, but all that is good information to help me get started.


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

Designed or developed? The two are very different!


----------



## AKNNJA (Jun 3, 2011)

The more I read into this project the more I feel I may be in over my head, anywho, for those that are curious here is a link to the current website you can view the page source there. http://net.entertainmedev.com/CarbonOz/


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

If that is your current site, the one your boss is (quite rightly) dissatisfied with, then you've got nothing to worry about... 

Danny


----------



## AKNNJA (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes this is the site as it currently stands there are a few dead links and minor changes that need to be made.


----------



## AKNNJA (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks all for the replies I'll mark this post as solved, I know now that I can continue to manage this site on my own.


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

Good luck mate, and if you get stuck you know where to call... 

Danny


----------

